

Someone stole naked pictures of me. This is what I did about it [video] [NSFW] - pmcpinto
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/video/2015/jan/21/naked-pictures-this-is-what-i-did-revenge-porn-emma-holten-video

======
lis
Link to the story, for those who dislike watching videos:
[http://www.hystericalfeminisms.com/consent/](http://www.hystericalfeminisms.com/consent/)

------
bruceb
Just found out about [http://www.undox.me](http://www.undox.me) this weekend
from the 24hr Pando Daily event #dontbeawful

Undox.me has very basic steps of what to do if some horrible person posting
your pics without your permission.

~~~
onestone
Sadly another site which assumes that USA equals the world.

------
andrey-p
Autoplaying video featuring nudity. Might want to put a note or two about
that.

~~~
amelius
I simply muted sound in my current chrome tab before I opened the link.

Or at least, I fancied that.

------
tempodox
NSFW. That format is gruesome. I would have preferred something non-noisy,
non-distracting, just for reading.

------
DanBC
It seems like this could be a useful area for a honeypot.

Take photographs of a willing model (who knows what they're going to be used
for); "dox" this model (release the images with fake details); collect
information of the harassing people who send messages.

I'm not sure what you then do with the information of harassers.

Ploce in the UK spend a lot of time dealing with online a use. It might
account for about half of all calls forwarded to frontline police.

[http://bbc.co.uk/news/uk-27949674](http://bbc.co.uk/news/uk-27949674)

~~~
zamalek
> I'm not sure what you then do with the information of harassers.

I think the problem would be entrapment. The laws differ from country to
country but I'm pretty certain that a honeypot wouldn't be legal here.

Which is unfortunate.

------
z3t4
Maybe sexual education should include computer security too. Now when many
people have relations over the Internet. Just like you learn to protect
yourself with condoms, you should also learn to protect yourself with strong
passwords and encryption.

~~~
_yosefk
You should learn to protect yourself by keeping it offline.

"Strong passwords and encryption" is hopeless because you have a key logger
running on your machine - a reasonable, simple default assumption that can and
should be taught instead of encryption that only works in theory (and said
theory is much too complicated for most people to have time to wrap their mind
around anyway.)

~~~
Morgawr
>You should learn to protect yourself by keeping it offline.

Those are two entirely different issues though. Just because your house
requires keys to enter, it doesn't mean that you shouldn't have a house
because somebody might break into it.

Educating people about security of their data is as important as educating
them about the ethics and risks of sharing your data, they are not
contradictory.

------
gunnm
Would DMCA takedown apply in this case? And could she collect damages for non-
compliance?

------
facepalm
Finally nudes that everybody is allowed to share, because it is supposedly for
the greater good. (They were already pushed on me on Facebook and G+, and now
HN).

This made me wonder if open source pornography exists?

~~~
icebraining
[http://www.freedomporn.org/](http://www.freedomporn.org/)

------
throwmeunder
First having your naked pictures out in the internet against your consent is
an awful thing that shouldn't happen to anyone. Having your information out in
the public eye and emails like the ones she received is terrifying and the
more severe problem here.

That being sad I disagree with the whole subtext of the story: that these
people get off on the idea of a non consenting victim.

quotes from
[http://www.hystericalfeminisms.com/consent/](http://www.hystericalfeminisms.com/consent/):
"It’s one thing to be sexualised by people who are attracted to you, but it’s
quite another thing when the lack of a ‘you’, when dehumanization, is the main
factor."

"Take ‘creepshots’, a global phenomenon which entails photographing women
without their knowledge or consent, in order to share them in a sexual context
online. On similar sites, people link to Facebook pages asking if anyone can
hack or find more pictures of the girl. Here, again, women are used as objects
whose lack of consent, of participation, provides the reason and allure of
their sexualisation."

"This dynamic is a commonplace online and is a concrete manifestation of a
larger discourse around the female body, the notion that it is erotic to
sexualise someone who is unaware. We all know the tropes: the sexy
teacher/student/nurse/waiter/bartender/doctor. All jobs, if staffed by women,
can be sexualised. What is sexy is not the job, not even the woman, but the
fact that while the woman is just doing her job you are secretly sexualising
her."

Now I am sure there are people that find that arousing but I've just completed
high school-university stage and my insight in my peers is a bit different.
The people that say stuff like that do it mainly because they find the girl
desirable, but have a problem communicating that in a normal way. In other
words they are socially inexperienced and that's their way of talking to
someone of sexual interest. Overanalyzing this might say that they use insults
and threats as a shield to rejection. Pictures of naked people are wanted
because they are pictures of naked people. Context matters and in some edge
cases may be turned in a fetish but the main allure of almost all "creepshots"
is sexual desirability and not the lack of consent.

Similarly I've talked to people that raped and people that were nearly stopped
and the reason was always sexual tension(small sample, date rapes, rape =
sex/fingering w/o consent). Control? Maybe but not the main reason at all.

~~~
anon4
I think her video is supposed to be more a psychological coping mechanism for
herself and other victims, not a solution to the original problem. And it
might actually be more important - you need to be mentally stable first and
then you can do something about it.

~~~
throwmeunder
I agree with you. But she's saying things which are, in my opinion, untrue.

It's easy to say "good job, you're stronger than that" and it is helpful. For
everyone else that is not in a better mental state there should be an
objective discussion from a wider viewpoint.

Anyway, the submission has been flagkilled so I guess HN is not the place for
such a discussion.

------
icantthinkofone
This isn't a case she should be making at all. This is a hacking issue, not
any "hatred of women" or anything else she's trying to make it out to be.
She's embarrassed and trying to deflect it onto something else. Hacking, yes.
Hatred of women and rape issues, no.

I'm also having problems with the video showing the very pictures she was so
embarrassed about. There is some sort of disconnect there I don't have time to
go into.

~~~
tomp
> This is a hacking issue, not any "hatred of women" or anything else she's
> trying to make it out to be.

Exactly; if anything, it's love and attraction to women; male nudes are much
less popular online.

~~~
calvin_c
Objectification and viewing private photos without consent ≠ Love and
Attraction

~~~
tomp
I disagree. I view JLaw's photos because I'm a heterosexual man, I wouldn't be
interested in viewing a man's nude photos. I didn't look at Kim Kardasian's
ass either, because I don't find her attractive.

------
nickthemagicman
99% of these types photos are of pretty attractive desirable women

So its not "hatred of women"....

Its " hatred of BEAUTIFUL women"!

These men hate beautiful women so much

------
dstoyanov
Well if she didn't post her naked pictures in Facebook, even if it was hacked,
nobody would get them. Is it not a common sense not to post your naked
pictures on the Internet? Especially if you don't want people to look at
them...

~~~
cmsj
If you don't wantto have your car stolen it's common sense to not own a car.
If you don't want your money to be stolen it's common sense to be broke. If
you don't want your kids to be kidnapped it's common sense to remain
childless. If you don't want to be murdered it's common sense to commit
suicide.

Of course people should be aware of risks and manage them appropriately, but
it's also possible to not blame them for the abuse of others.

~~~
probably_wrong
> If you don't want to be murdered it's common sense to commit suicide.

I really dislike this line of thought, because I think it boils the issue down
to black and white, all or nothing. "... it's common sense to commit suicide"
makes no sense, of course, but how about "... it's common sense not to walk
alone at night in a high-crime area"?

I don't believe for a second that she "deserved what she got". But I don't
think "do not put naked pictures on the internet" is bad advice either,
specially considering the (very) large number of cases in which women's
pictures were stolen.

Is there really no possibility for a middle ground?

~~~
icebraining
It's not that it's bad advice. It's that it's not a good response in this
case, because it sounds like blaming the victim, which is unfortunately all
too common.

There's a time and place for such advice, and this isn't it, in my opinion.

------
leaveyou
I made it up to "this were all men" and "this isn't about me, it's about
hatred of women" and I remorselessly closed the window as if I stepped into a
quarrel that is none of my business. In my universe there is no such thing as
"hatred of women" and the psychopathic misogynists are like UFOs. I keep
hearing about them but I have never seen any.

~~~
nrinaudo
dstoyanov, a few comments down, is not a bad example of them.

~~~
scribu
I think implying that someone is a "psychopathic misogynist" just from a
single comment is a bit harsh.

~~~
nrinaudo
Fair enough, he might also be a troll or a teenager - or, god forbid, both. I
accept your rebuke, I was being unfair.

